# Latest & Greatest Gear



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW! There is so much new waterfowling equipment available now days. As much as I enjoy looking through the fall catalogs at new gear I can't believe the prices on some of this stuff. I can't help but to think back when I started waterfowling and the limited amount of equipment there was then, and we still killed ducks. 
I think with the rapid commercialization of the sport that it has really hurt us as sportsmen with the way prices have skyrocketed on decoys, clothing, ammo and every piece of gear we use. Decoys have doubled in price over the last few years, and there are so many new companies manufacturing them I don't know how they stay competitive. I feel sorry for guys that are just now starting out hunting waterfowl. If you were just starting out and had nothing, it would probably look something like this.
I am figuring these things at average prices, and just the basic gear needed to get started.
Permits/Stamp $25+
Shotgun $350
Ammo $12 box
Waders $150
Clothing $200 (Coats, hats, gloves, shirts) 
Duck Decoys $40 per 6
Calls $15+
It would be very easy to spend $700+ just to get started. (you could try to find used equipment and save some $$$)
Now, back to the decoy thing....
It really bothers me how some companies charge a butt load for a dozen decoys and then every other manufacturer jacks up their prices. I got news folks, these are just plastic injected molds that the chinese are pumping out left and right. I know for a fact decoys can look like total crap and ducks will still drop into them. You can use black silhouettes and kill ducks, you can use decoys with no paint on them and still kill ducks. I just don't see the appeal of spending $180 on the latest greatest duck decoys when you can pick up a dozen flambeaus for $25 and they will do the same thing. I'm not setting my decoys on a shelf in a room for display, they are getting thrown around in the boat and mud. It's all about marketing I guess.........I will stop with the rant now. Hope everyone is getting ready for a kick a$$ season.:grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Got 6 oversize GHG pintails, shovelers, line, weights, and two baby mojos last week to add to my small decoy spread last week. I about passed out when they rang it up.

Just wondering if the new Cabelas waterfowl sneak peak catalog that came in the mail today spurred your post? Cuz I'm looking at it right now and there is some cool stuff if a guy was lucky to have money lol. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Got 6 oversize GHG pintails, shovelers, line, weights, and two baby mojos last week to add to my small decoy spread last week. I about passed out when they rang it up.
> 
> Just wondering if the new Cabelas waterfowl sneak peak catalog that came in the mail today spurred your post? Cuz I'm looking at it right now and there is some cool stuff if a guy was lucky to have money lol. ;-)


I got the Cabelas catalog today, good stuff for sure. It probably did help spur this post, but the price increasing seems to be the norm with all retailers and on-line stores (I'm sure driven by the manufacturers). I am looking forward to see what Rogers Sporting Goods has this fall.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel your pain!!! With decoy prices the way they are, I simply can't justify expanding my decoy spread, even though I've wanted to for awhile.

On top of that, Rogers just jacked up the price of my favorite shells $20 a case... I'm thinking I might switch to Remington Nitro steel, if it comes back in stock.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We bought a bunch of the Federal 20 gauge stuff for $80/case a couple of months ago. Glad we got it out of the way. Roger's still lists it at $90/case delivered. Don't know if you'll do better than that these days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I feel your pain!!! With decoy prices the way they are, I simply can't justify expanding my decoy spread, even though I've wanted to for awhile.
> 
> On top of that, Rogers just jacked up the price of my favorite shells $20 a case... I'm thinking I might switch to Remington Nitro steel, if it comes back in stock.


Rogers has Fiocchi ammo for $114 a case.
Here's some mallard decoys that are priced okay.....
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/final-approach-final-approach-mallard-special-pack-p-18067.html


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

ya just got to buy a little here, and a little there. I'm rather proud of my decoy spread, I don't mind paying money for good looking decoys I like to go as real as I can, I hear you fowlmouth, you can kill Ducks over just about anything, but I just love to set up deks. For me that's almost half the fun (almost) and I don't use a mojo, since almost everyone in the marsh uses one and most people i see with one are popping shots at 70+ yards when i use to run my mojo i cannot tell you how many more birds I had come in for a look and completely fly around me out of range, really one year it was rediculous it was like a flag telling the birds where not to come. ((in my opinion mojo's were the bomb back in 05, 06, 07 then everyone got one, now i think its something you don't always want to throw out)).. so I go as real as I can on my spread, and sometimes that means its gonna cost money, now a mojo in a Field!??! now thats a different story


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> ya just got to buy a little here, and a little there. I'm rather proud of my decoy spread, I don't mind paying money for good looking decoys I like to go as real as I can, I hear you fowlmouth, you can kill Ducks over just about anything, but I just love to set up deks. For me that's almost half the fun (almost) and I don't use a mojo, since almost everyone in the marsh uses one and most people i see with one are popping shots at 70+ yards when i use to run my mojo i cannot tell you how many more birds I had come in for a look and completely fly around me out of range, really one year it was rediculous it was like a flag telling the birds where not to come. ((in my opinion mojo's were the bomb back in 05, 06, 07 then everyone got one, now i think its something you don't always want to throw out)).. so I go as real as I can on my spread, and sometimes that means its gonna cost money, now a mojo in a Field!??! now thats a different story


The spinner ducks have their place, it just depends on conditions, the area you are hunting and the ducks. Don't get me wrong, I like having good decoys. I just can't believe how much some of these things cost now. Another thing I noticed in the Cabelas catalog was the FA goose floaters are being sold in a 3 pack now for what a 4 pack cost last year. :?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The spinner ducks have their place, it just depends on conditions, the area you are hunting and the ducks. Don't get me wrong, I like having good decoys. I just can't believe how much some of these things cost now. Another thing I noticed in the Cabelas catalog was the FA goose floaters are being sold in a 3 pack now for what a 4 pack cost last year. :?


 oh I got ya. yes agreed spinners have there moments, I stopped buying from cabelas, I think they are over priced throughout the whole store, don't get me wrong, some things i still get at cabelas, but I'm a sportsmans fan.. if I were you i'd just shop at rogers, or krugerfarms.com....... kruger doesn't charge a shipping fee if spend $50 or more.. you an FA brand guy?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Before I took a new job, i spent quite a bit of time working on importing goods. 
Found a lot of stuff like this... http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/564257257/plasitc_hunting_duck_decoy.html
Probably triples the price to ship 500 but you get the idea how inexpensively they can be built.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> oh I got ya. yes agreed spinners have there moments, I stopped buying from cabelas, I think they are over priced throughout the whole store, don't get me wrong, some things i still get at cabelas, but I'm a sportsmans fan.. if I were you i'd just shop at rogers, or krugerfarms.com....... kruger doesn't charge a shipping fee if spend $50 or more.. you an FA brand guy?


I am not too picky on brands. I have FA's, GHG's, G&H, Dakotas, Flambeaus, Carrylites and others I'm sure. The funny thing is I typically find 2-3 dozen decoys throughout the season floating around in the marsh. I usually donate them to someone just getting started. Rogers is my go to store, I will check out Krugers. Bass Pro is another one to watch.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

It's an ever-expanding deal, too. I started with a shotgun, hip boots, and a dozen beat-up decoys, next thing you know you've got the dog, boat, motors, trailers, gas, and on and on. Duck meat must be the most expensive meat per pound on the planet!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's simple economics, we have to pay those increasing prices on the same lousy gear to fund all those promotional shows they are putting on tv.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> It's an ever-expanding deal, too.


lordy, you can say that again! :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> It's an ever-expanding deal, too. I started with a shotgun, hip boots, and a dozen beat-up decoys, next thing you know you've got the dog, boat, motors, trailers, gas, and on and on. Duck meat must be the most expensive meat per pound on the planet!


Absoulutely! You have to start somewhere I guess. I don't know if it's a passion or a sickness. My wife would probably say a sickness.-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like it's Christmas in July!
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/images/2013-truckload-sale.pdf


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for feeding my disease Fowlmouth -O,-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with this whole post. I have been wanting to redo my whole spread every year. but I just cant afford to do it with the prices now on the decoys and shells.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for feeding my disease Fowlmouth -O,-


No problem.....It will get worse before it gets better.:grin:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> It's an ever-expanding deal, too. I started with a shotgun, hip boots, and a dozen beat-up decoys, next thing you know you've got the dog, boat, motors, trailers, gas, and on and on. Duck meat must be the most expensive meat per pound on the planet!
> 
> Like


It's still cheaper than therapy....;-)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> It's still cheaper than therapy....;-)


Not by much!!!-O,-


----------

